# My new outside ferret enclosure :D



## jonathan512 (Jan 20, 2012)

* My new outside ferret enclosure *

Hey there people of the forum  can y'all check out my new outside ferret enclosure and tell me what y'all think ? Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cThpq-cNbOY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Turtleswagg (Jan 21, 2012)

sick.


----------



## jonathan512 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thnx bud  ur inbox is full btw lol


----------



## jonathan512 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey there people of the forum can y'all check out my new outside ferret enclosure and tell me what y'all think ? Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 2, 2012)

looks really nice! They are so lucky.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## jonathan512 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thnx very much ^_^


----------

